# Anyo Isa eskrima just seeing if I got it right.



## SethG (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi, I am teaching a young student (who is crossing over into Arnis from basic karate) anyo isa with a single eskrima for a tournement... I just want to check that I have it right... if not please let me know.

As I was taught the stick form is as follows:

based on the 12 striking angles.
1) 1 strike
2) a roof block while rotating 180 degrees on the forward foot.
3) a 3 strike or a 9 stirke with a back step.
4) a 4 strike or an 8 strike with another back step.
5)repeat 1-4 then acknowledge judge

I know it's simple... but somehow it feels too simple.

I misplaced Remy Sr.'s book that i think has this in it.
things like that happen when remodeling  all too often.

-Seth


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 29, 2005)

Generally, Anyo Isa for Modern Arnis (for stick) has 11 distinct moves (not including the bows and reset for position).

Its hard to picture, but it seems like what you are describing is like a variation of Anyo Dalawa with the strikes reversed.

Respectfully,

Palusut


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 29, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Generally, Anyo Isa for Modern Arnis (for stick) has 11 distinct moves (not including the bows and reset for position).
> 
> Its hard to picture, but it seems like what you are describing is like a variation of Anyo Dalawa with the strikes reversed.
> 
> ...



I owuld have to agree Harold. If I get more time later, maybe I can put something together.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 29, 2005)

Here is what I do:


> Anyo Isa:
> 
> 
> 1) Salute and Open. Step forward with the right leg and Strike a
> ...


----------



## SethG (Nov 29, 2005)

Rich, Thank you very much... wow was I off the mark, maybe I should brush up on all the anyo...

once again Thank you.

-Seth


----------

